# Best *Free* Password Keeper?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's way past time I got serious about my passwords' (pws) security and management. The little notebook I keep beside my laptop is full of obsolete pws, strikeouts and unintelligible hieroglyphics that surely meant something at one time but are longer relevant to anything I know of or can recall. My problem is two-fold: 1) creating relatively secure pws which, for me, is challenging at best, and tiresome at the worst; 2) managing (and remembering) my proliferation of passwords. Just _thinking_ about it gives me a migraine headache.

I saw a blurb at wapo's 'post-tv' today [rokuchannelstore/post-tv/eightways...] that mentioned two free password 'vault' apps, being *LastPass* and *RoboForm*, that let you create, store and recall secure pws. I am wondering if anyone here has had experience using either of these apps, or know of other such services that are trustworthy and, of course, _free!_ Thanks in advance.

Nick _(Honey, where's the Excedrin?)_ Nixon


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I use LastPass and love it. However, if you want to use their mobile app or most of their two factor authentication methods, that's $12 a year. The free version supports Google Authenticator though.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I use LastPass and love it. Steve Gibson at www.grc.com has called it the best password program ever. Last year I paid for the premium service -- $12 per year. I have it installed on home and work computers and several mobile devices.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

My primary password file is stored using KeePass on a USB drive and backed up using Free File Sync. A subset of those passwords is used through LastPass.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Have been using LastPass pretty much since its inception and have no complaints or concerns whatsoever. This, in spite of the fact that they did have a suspected breach a couple of years ago or so, which was quickly, properly, and with timely updates reported by LastPass as simply a "network anomaly." The actual number of documented account compromises as a result of the suspected "breach" were zero---that's right, zero. You will search long and hard and still be unable to find anyone who has suffered any compromise as a direct result of using LastPass.

The bottom line is that while I do long for the day of truly secure biometric authentication, until that day comes, LastPass it is for me.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I also use LastPass and have been happy with it. I've noticed a few quirks, but mostly it's been pretty good for me.

- Merg


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Live lastpass. Works great and easy to use.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

LastPass Premium. Really like the service, no issues. Well worth the buck a month.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Another vote for lastpass. Not only does it do a great job of password management, it also will scan your list of passwords and present counts of duplicate passwords, weak passords and the like, giving you an overall score. If you allow, it will generate encrypted passwords for you. The only problems I am seeing have to do with some banking sites, where they ask you for userid on the opening page and then hand off to a different site,which asks for your password. This creates a conflict and lastpass doesn't have a means of solving it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

TXD16 said:


> Have been using LastPass pretty much since its inception and have no complaints or concerns whatsoever. This, in spite of the fact that they did have a suspected breach a couple of years ago or so, which was quickly, properly, and with timely updates reported by LastPass as simply a "network anomaly." The actual number of documented account compromises as a result of the suspected "breach" were zero---that's right, zero. You will search long and hard and still be unable to find anyone who has suffered any compromise as a direct result of using LastPass.
> 
> The bottom line is that while I do long for the day of truly secure biometric authentication, until that day comes, LastPass it is for me.


And the important thing, even if their data gets stolen, it doesn't do the hacker any good. They just get encrypted garbage.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Cholly said:


> Another vote for lastpass. Not only does it do a great job of password management, it also will scan your list of passwords and present counts of duplicate passwords, weak passords and the like, giving you an overall score. If you allow, it will generate encrypted passwords for you. The only problems I am seeing have to do with some banking sites, where they ask you for userid on the opening page and then hand off to a different site,which asks for your password. This creates a conflict and lastpass doesn't have a means of solving it.


Actually lastpass does fine with that if you manually set it up right to deal with it. You have to have it remember all forms in the second page then it works perfect.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The Register UK reported yesterday an outage of LP and implys the company might be in trouble. Don't know if this affected any US customers or might affect your decision.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/08/12/lastpass_outage/


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't see that implication. 

And that happens with every service on the planet once in a while.

It's why I keep a printed backup of all my passwords and usernames via the print tool in lastpass.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> The Register UK reported yesterday an outage of LP and implys the company might be in trouble. Don't know if this affected any US customers or might affect your decision.
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/08/12/lastpass_outage/


The Register loves to sensationalize things. GM also had an outage at a data center in Detroit due to flooding, maybe one of LatPass's data centers is in Detroit as well.

And during the outage, I got into my Lastpass just fine, it was just in offline mode.

It's not like Amazon S3 hasn't had outages of their own.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for all your helpful responses - LastPass it is!



> From LASTPASS STATUS
> 
> Aug 12, 2014 - One of LastPass' datacenters has been down since 3:57am EDT. The service is now running fully off one Herndon VA datacenter and we have been engaged with our provider all morning. Currently favicons/sprites are impacted. We are doing what we can to minimize the impact and apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I use an application called "Keeper".


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Here's a review stating that LastPass is the best password manager. It even gives instructions for installing it.
http://www.greenbot.com/article/2462849/why-lastpass-is-best-password-manager-on-android.html#tk.nl_today


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

And they do have one heck of a good online manual. It's very long but explains everything well imho.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

What I hate is these web page sign ins that make one put in their user name then have to put their password on the next web page.

The reason is that there is not anyway to fill out username and password using Last Pass.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SeaBeagle said:


> What I hate is these web page sign ins that make one put in their user name then have to put their password on the next web page.
> 
> The reason is that there is not anyway to fill out username and password using Last Pass.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


Yes there is. I do it myself. You use last pass to save all forms in the page, and do each page separately. It will then know for the future and you will be all set, filling in each page when you get to it.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Yes there is. I do it myself. You use last pass to save all forms in the page, and do each page separately. It will then know for the future and you will be all set, filling in each page when you get to it.


Will do that. Thank you much.

I do not see a save form option.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I use Dashlane which is also available for iPhone - not sure about Android. Seems to work pretty well. I used to use LastPass but had some issues with some sites not recognizing the way LastPass put in the password.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I will check on Dashlane.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I use LastPass and have been very happy with it. I just wish there was a true way to integrate into iOS. I know that you can use their browser app, but I don't think it works as well as Chrome or Safari on the iPhone/iPad. So, while I have LastPass for all my PC's, I then have to have Safari save all my passwords as well for my iPhone/iPad.

- Merg


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

I have been a roboform user for many many years (2003 I think....), it isn't free but for people wanting android or iphone integration it has apps for both and they work well. I use my student discount and get it for 3 years at a time for $20 i think. I have never used lastpass, as I don't think it existed back then but looks to be a good alternative now. I originally got roboform for it auto data entry for filling out job applications(fill out entire application in one click was soo nice) but it turned out to be a great password manager so I have used ever since.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I use LastPass and love it. However, if you want to use their mobile app or most of their two factor authentication methods, that's $12 a year. The free version supports Google Authenticator though.


I pay that price happily. LastPass is great. Gotta admit it's the only one of its ilk that I've tried. Once you get it setup, there's really not much need for icons on the desktop.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Yes there is. I do it myself. You use last pass to save all forms in the page, and do each page separately. It will then know for the future and you will be all set, filling in each page when you get to it.


I use it to access my library account. It even remembers my library barcode numbers, which is essential to access the site. Didn't expect that.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I use LastPass and have been very happy with it. I just wish there was a true way to integrate into iOS. I know that you can use their browser app, but I don't think it works as well as Chrome or Safari on the iPhone/iPad. So, while I have LastPass for all my PC's, I then have to have Safari save all my passwords as well for my iPhone/iPad.
> 
> - Merg


That's choice info!

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> I pay that price happily. LastPass is great. Gotta admit it's the only one of its ilk that I've tried. Once you get it setup, there's really not much need for icons on the desktop.
> 
> Rich


I agree. I paid for it from the start, partly for the mobile support but just to support them as well. The one glitch I had was when I blocked access from other countries, I had to enable connections from Canada to use it on my phone.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The Merg said:


> I use LastPass and have been very happy with it. I just wish there was a true way to integrate into iOS. I know that you can use their browser app, but I don't think it works as well as Chrome or Safari on the iPhone/iPad. So, while I have LastPass for all my PC's, I then have to have Safari save all my passwords as well for my iPhone/iPad.
> 
> - Merg


I often simply use the copy password function in iOS.

I'm really hoping all apps get fingerprint passcodes with ios8.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

What is the copy password option?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You go into your vault, and there is a simple option to just copy your password (or separately your username) to the clipboard so you can paste it in an app or where ever you want to... It's in both mobile and full size computer versions.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Thank you much. All those items copied to the clipboard. Where is the clipboard located?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

SeaBeagle said:


> Thank you much. All those items copied to the clipboard. Where is the clipboard located?
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


The clipboard is just an internal 'scratchpad' on your computer or iPad. Then you can Paste from the clipboard to any field.

Google 'copy and paste' if you've never used it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And keep in mind, the copied password is only stored in the clipboard for a limited time, the default is 30 seconds. After that, it is cleared.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Where is the clipboard located?


Other than _The Shadow,_ no one really knows...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SeaBeagle said:


> Will do that. Thank you much.
> 
> I do not see a save form option.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


Actually, its in the tools menu and says save all entered data.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Nick said:


> Other than _The Shadow,_ no one really knows...


Is that right? It is like what does the wind look like? No one knows.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I do not see save all data. Here is what I see.








Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

I only see "Save All Entered Data" in Tools on the browser extension not the mobile app. I don't think it's an option on the iOS devices, yet anyway.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah I think it's only in tools on desktop browsers as well. But this is something that only needs to be done once and once it's done it's saved in there and you'll be set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

LastPass premium is now available free for one year for both new and existing non-premium free users via this promo link:

http://www.appsumo.com/lastpass/

The premium version, which normally costs $12/year, allows the program to be used on portable devices, including cell phones.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

TXD16 said:


> LastPass premium is now available free for one year for both new and* existing* non-premium free users via this promo link:


It now states:

** Due to overwhelming demand, this deal is now only available to NEW LastPass customers **


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

coolman302003 said:


> It now states:
> 
> ** Due to overwhelming demand, this deal is now only available to NEW LastPass customers **


Doesn't even say that anymore. It did tell me to check my email for a surprise. Oh, goody, I do like surprises.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I just read that in Marvin the Martian's voice. Just don't blow us up.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I just read that in Marvin the Martian's voice. Just don't blow us up.


Still haven't got the email. I want my free gift!

Rich


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

coolman302003 said:


> It now states:
> 
> ** Due to overwhelming demand, this deal is now only available to NEW LastPass customers **


Yep, as the saying goes, you snooze, you lose (although, as an aside, it is interesting how those two rhyming words are spelled quite differently). As so often happens with "free" offers that go borderline-viral, this one seems to have nearly run its course with the resultant demand. Last I checked, the offer is still available to new signees.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Rich said:


> Doesn't even say that anymore...


Yes, it does.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TXD16 said:


> Yes, it does.


Now it does, yesterday I got a different message.

Rich


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Introducing LastPass for iOS 8












> Following Apple's announcement of iOS 8 in June, we've been hard at work to bring the platform's new security and authentication features to the LastPass mobile experience. Now with the impending release of the platform, we're thrilled to announce the LastPass app will be available for iOS 8 with Touch ID integration and a Safari extension for automated web logins. This marks a tremendous shift in our ability to bring a seamless login experience to LastPass users on iOS.


*Full Article here.*


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Just awesome. Finally. May end using chrome even because of this.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I am a new sub and it says its expired.


----------

